# Which Rhinestone machine



## icewand (Mar 21, 2006)

We have been looking at purchasing a rhinestone machine but struggling to find a company in the UK that can show us a machine working prior to purchase. As they have to ship them over we can't trial it. 

We have been considering the Ioline and the CAMS 1v 2p. 

Is there a machine you would recommend and roughly how much does it cost? 

Thanks


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

icewand said:


> We have been looking at purchasing a rhinestone machine but struggling to find a company in the UK that can show us a machine working prior to purchase. As they have to ship them over we can't trial it.
> 
> We have been considering the Ioline and the CAMS 1v 2p.
> 
> ...


Since your in Europe, you may want to go check out a machine called the strass box. I think the company was in spain or portugal.

I was impressed with all the videos I saw of it working, but I was like you from the other end, I wanted to see it working, and I didnt want to fly out there to do so.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

If you're serious about doing rhinestone work and using a machine, get the Cams 1v-2p...it's a work horse, do not get the ioline.

I have to admit though, I don't know anything about the Strass Box.

But if you go with the Cams 1v-2p and you haven't talked to anyone, contact Alex Duran with Col Desi, he is awesome to work with. Col Desi in general has been great to work with (and I have no affiliation with them, I'm just a customer).


----------



## toddcarl (Jul 12, 2012)

We purchased the Cams 1V-2P rhinestone setter back in February after attending ISS Long Beach. Since then, we have locked up so much work for this machine that we may be looking to upgrade before the end of the year. 

The 1V-2P has been completely reliable since the day we bought it. We bought the Hot Fix Era software at the same time & I would certainly recommend the pair.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

I think if you look at the strass box you will see that the machine is at least 50% slower than other machines on the market. The Cams is still the way to go if you ask me.


----------

